# Which Work Boots?



## Git R Done (Jun 25, 2016)

I just switched to commercial plumbing from residential. I am 350 pounds and use to laying/kneeling down part of the day. I have a high tolerance for pain, but I was working overtime today helping install wash outs for this building and my feet hurt so bad I teared up a little  Got home and the pain is out of this world  I have these copper head inserts for my arch while I am working all day and I put an extra gel insert on top. I am guessing it must be the cheap shoes I bought from Walmart with no real support. Also I have blisters on the back of my heels and my feet sweat up a storm. Any tips on how tight to tie the shoe or recommended shoes?


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2016)

Ate you looking for shoes or boots? (From your lost I'm not totally clear)

If you have medical coverage for it, see about getting custom insoles done by a podiatrist. Nothing quite like even support for your particular feet.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 27, 2016)

hi! I think if you are going to be standing for long periods of time, I would invest in good shoes/boots with good padding. I would also tell you to buy compression socks so that your feet won't swell. Also, if you can, take a break and I would suggest walking to keep the blood circulating I would not not suggest sitting because sitting will make your legs swell more.

Good luck!


----------



## bigmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Its kind of counter intuitive but go easy on the padding. Its impossible to have both soft padding and good support. Old school leather boots were my favorite when I was working construction (its been a while). But regardless they need to fit right -- it was always a bitch for me to find size 14 boots in a regular width -- don't stop until you find a pair that fits.

These look nice.

https://www.marks.com/en/categories...tsp-8-work-boot-30372.html#30372[color]=BLACK


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Gold Bond Foot Spray in the morning before you pit your socks on will be a big plus too. It will help with the sweat, chaffing, and cracked heels (which can lead to cellulitis among other things).


----------

